# Christmas Tree Holga Style



## BlackDog's (Dec 19, 2007)

For some strange reason I really like the results I got from my Holga when playing around by the Christmas tree and thought I'd share.







Shutter setting B, held open for 30 seconds while moving camera in circles.  No flash.  No overhead lighting.  Fuji Pro C 120mm film, 160 speed.


----------



## tangcla (Dec 30, 2007)

wow... funky!


----------



## usayit (Dec 31, 2007)

drug induced lights!!!  love it...

Angel is about to take a dive off the treee....


----------



## usayit (Dec 31, 2007)

Um... 

the name of this forum: Alternative Techniques & *Photo Gallery*

Hence... a photo posted by the OP.  OMG.. ghast... there is a photo posted in a "PHOTO GALLERY".



Lets revisit your post... in the "Photographic Discussions" forum.  Ooops... your post had nothing worthy of discussion.  Just a statement that you do Beach photography with a direct link to your business.   Hmm... perhaps there should be something to "Discuss" in your thread?


----------



## doobs (Dec 31, 2007)

Beach Weddings said:


> i was telling photographers to watch their auto white balance on the beach .. your post's look the same !


 
Lol, you can't change the white balance on a Holga.


----------



## frXnz kafka (Jan 1, 2008)

What's going on in this thread?


----------



## doobs (Jan 1, 2008)

frXnz kafka said:


> What's going on in this thread?




Who knows, man, who knows...

EDIT: It's interesting how if you turned the camera in circles, how you can still see the tree fairly sharply.


----------



## usayit (Jan 1, 2008)

My post was in response to another user that has been deleted.


----------



## BlackDog's (Jan 2, 2008)

BlackDog's said:


> Fuji Pro *C* 120mm film, 160 speed.


Sorry, that should be an S not C.

As far as the rest of this???  Wish I had read the post that was deleted.  Oh well. I also wish I had been somewhere warm and sunny like a beach when I took this picture. 



			
				doobs said:
			
		

> EDIT: It's interesting how if you turned the camera in circles, how you can still see the tree fairly sharply.


And the angel. The way this picture turned out really surprised me. For such a cheap little camera, you sure can play and have some fun.  To be honest, it was the last picture on the roll and I was just trying to use up the film so I could have the rest developed.


----------

